

The statistical error that just keeps on coming - cwan
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/sep/09/bad-science-research-error?CMP=twt_fd

======
jamesbritt
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2981488>

